# New Build Won't run COD4



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

Put together the system in my sig line a few months ago and have not been able to run COD4. The game loads and goes through the usual startup screens but then freezes on the 'create player profile' screen. Computer doesnt respond to keyboard or mouse inputs and I have to hit the reset button. I've also tried Gears of war with the same result, freezes up. I initially had Vista 64bit and was advised to try 32bit which I did. Still the same problem. I had Avast anti virus and was told to dump that and try clean install of OS and game. That didn't change anything. Another comp geek told me the video card was an old model and to try 8800 GT. I've already wasted money changing the OS so I thought I should get some better help. 

Thanks in advance for ANY suggestions.

P.S. If I do make any hardware upgrades, like switching to intel processor /MOBO, then do I need to purchase a new vista os or can I reinstall the one I am already using?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

First try uninstalling your current drivers and installing the Catalyst 7.9's to see if it is a driver issue. I don't think it is a motherboard issue at this point.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

glxdoc said:


> P.S. If I do make any hardware upgrades, like switching to intel processor /MOBO, then do I need to purchase a new vista os or can I reinstall the one I am already using?


You may, we'll see how it goes.

That GPU is kinda mid-end. If you can get your hands on an 8800 series GPU I'd try it.

EDIT: Yes that game Recommends an X1800 Series or higher.


----------



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

Have tried reinstalling drivers but it didn't work. I have played an older game called Real War which runs fine. Certainly it is not particularly graphics intensive.

Also the specs for running COD4 state 9800pro. Am I off base or is not the x1650 a better card?

Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well it depends on what settings you are trying to play that game at to.what resolution are you running it at?256 vid memory is a bit shy if your running a really high resolution.also try pulling 2 of those 1 gig stick of ram.making it have only 2 gigs a 32 bit operating system cant use 4 anyway.


----------



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

pharoah said:


> well it depends on what settings you are trying to play that game at to.what resolution are you running it at?256 vid memory is a bit shy if your running a really high resolution.also try pulling 2 of those 1 gig stick of ram.making it have only 2 gigs a 32 bit operating system cant use 4 anyway.


The game freezes before any screen where I could adjust the resolution. In other games I've played, it would use the optimal settings for my hardware. Will try removing the excess RAM. Maybe I'll go back to the 64bit OS if that isn't the cause of the instability?

Jtsou said the RECOMMENDED card should be at least x1800. If my x1650 is better than the minimum REQUIRED, shouldn't I still be able to run the game?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

glxdoc said:


> Jtsou said the RECOMMENDED card should be at least x1800. If my x1650 is better than the minimum REQUIRED, shouldn't I still be able to run the game?



Let me check into that.

As far as i can see the X1650 should be able to run it. The X1800 is better, but you probably should try reinstalling the game and picking a lesser resolution.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also turn off any filtering settings like trilinear/bilinear/mip map filtering, antialiasing, and anisotropic filtering if they are on. Turn down the game settings and monitor your graphics temps.


----------



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

The Matt, the settings you mention are adjusted from within the game, right? I am unable to get that far since the game freezes before I get to any screen that I can make any changes. 

Went down to 2 gigs RAM, reinstalled COD4, and the game still freezes, no change. I think my psu is adequate(sig line) for my video card and the 8800 GT OC I am thinking of upgrading to. I am still resistant to spending $$ on a new card if I don't know that it is the problem.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You control them from the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Matt, will try adjusting in Catalyst. Also I downloaded and ran speedfan. Still trying to figure out what I'm looking at but my core temp reading is 95c. I am trying to figure out how to post the readout for all to see. Cpu has stock fan and arctic silver.


----------



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

glxdoc said:


> Thanks Matt, will try adjusting in Catalyst. Also I downloaded and ran speedfan. *Still trying to figure out what I'm looking at but my core temp reading is 95c. *I am trying to figure out how to post the readout for all to see. Cpu has stock fan and arctic silver.


OOPS!! My bad. The 95C reading is the 'internal' temp. I don't know if this is the case temp or what but the air blowing out of it is cool so I doubt it. The bios says the cpu temp is 37C. 

I reinstalled the ATI driver and tried to adjust the rez, AA, etc. The computer freezes when I open the screen to adjust 3D settings the BSOD. The BSOD is not on long enough for me to copy down the codes but it said 'video scheduler encountered an unexpected fatal error'. Also 0x00000001 was the first stop code as well as 0x00000119. There were others I did not catch. This happened twice. Also when I tried to play a DVD movie the computer frozr up. Going away for the holidays so I'll probably bite the bullet and drop off my rig with the geek squad. 

Thanks for all your help guys, wish I could have provided better info for you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can you get a GPU temp reading from the Catalyst Control Center?


----------



## glxdoc (Dec 16, 2007)

Took my computer in to the geeks today thinking I would leave it over the holidays. They tried to run Catalyst and adjust the settings and it crashed. Immediately he says bad video card. My speedfan reading of 95C internal temp is suspicious for just being wrong. The copper pipes coming out of the cpu cooling fan/sink are cool to the touch. He had no concern there.

He didn't charge for the looksy so I bit the bullet and installed the BFG 8800gt 512:heartlove. I almost cried when COD4 loaded up without a problem. Don't know what was wrong with the other card. It was purchased new in Sept. The fan was working on it. Maybe Microcenter will give me store credit or something?

Thanks for your help again


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy its working for ya.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I have seen similar problems with 3D apps crashing or showing strange artifacts when even on integrated cards with no dedicated video memory. I am not exactly sure what causes this, but I would have to guess it is simply something in the circuitry between the GPU and the monitor output or between the power input to the graphics card and the GPU chipset.

Glad it is working. That new card is a nice one. Remember to update your sig. :wink:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Nice card, My mum has just ordered me one for christmas.


Have fun with the beast ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

HawMan said:


> Nice card, My mum has just ordered me one for christmas.


Lucky... :laugh:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I sweet talked her into it :laugh:.


Its on Offer & in stock at OcUk. 
http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-053-BG

If anyone wants one grab it fast. ray:


----------

